# Bodyfat Estimates Please :)



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

5'10 - 86KG (down from 95KG)
































































Thinking 12-13%? Have vascularity on my hips and lower abdomen but still some fat to shift around the naval and lower back/handles.

Thanks in advance,

BennyC


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/tinkertonk-MEASURE-FITNESS-PERSONAL-CALIPERS/dp/B009A5E61A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402406929&sr=8-1&keywords=body+fat+calipers 80p!


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

id say aound 10% maybe lower after looking at legs well done no matter what % is


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

12 imo


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

platyphylla said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/tinkertonk-MEASURE-FITNESS-PERSONAL-CALIPERS/dp/B009A5E61A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402406929&sr=8-1&keywords=body+fat+calipers 80p!


Have you ever tried doing a caliper test to yourself? Not to mention there's only a couple of sites you could test which isn't the greatest indication. I have a proper professional pair of calipers but more likely to just end up covering yourself in bruises than get any useful information from them yourself!



andyebs said:


> id say aound 10% maybe lower after looking at legs well done no matter what % is





JuggernautJake said:


> 12 imo


Cheers guys, another 2 weeks, then taper calories up over 4 weeks for first cycle :beer:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

About 10

lots of muscle mass

well done


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

BennyC said:


> Have you ever tried doing a caliper test to yourself? Not to mention there's only a couple of sites you could test *which isn't the greatest indication*. I have a proper professional pair of calipers but more likely to just end up covering yourself in bruises than get any useful information from them yourself!


Deffo got to be more accurate than asking on here.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

platyphylla said:


> Deffo got to be more accurate than asking on here.


I'd disagree. You'd be naive to think that strangers on an internet forum are going to give an accurate estimate but a general consensus was more what I was after. If I wanted exact composition I'd get it done professionally.

Performing a caliper test isn't just a case of grabbing a roll and pinching with the calipers. You need to make sure you're A) in the right place, for example the sub scapular and supra iliac aren't the easiest location. and B) Don't have muscle fibres/bellies included in the masurement/skin fold.

Let me know how you get on taking a reading from your own tricep....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't get peoples obsession with BF%, if you're happy with how you look then what does a number signify?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

BennyC said:


> I'd disagree. You'd be naive to think that strangers on an internet forum are going to give an accurate estimate but a general consensus was more what I was after. If I wanted exact composition I'd get it done professionally.
> 
> Performing a caliper test isn't just a case of grabbing a roll and pinching with the calipers. You need to make sure you're A) in the right place, for example the sub scapular and supra iliac aren't the easiest location. and B) Don't have muscle fibres/bellies included in the masurement/skin fold.
> 
> Let me know how you get on taking a reading from your own tricep....


I'd get someone else to help!?

But you're right, estimates which merely confirm what you wanted to hear probably are more accurate. My bad.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd agree with most on here, 10-12%. Looking good, keep it up!! Scott


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

definitely low enough...impressive work...cutting must be hard, but great result! made it all worth it.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

I'd say 14-15% and I agree calipers are pretty much useless!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

12/13%

As you say, you hold fat in certain areas, but most of your physique is great. I wish I could get lower quads like that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I use calipers to track progress and even if the % isn't correct they do show progress.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

DiscSupps said:


> I'd agree with most on here, 10-12%. Looking good, keep it up!! Scott





Theseus said:


> definitely low enough...impressive work...cutting must be hard, but great result! made it all worth it.





simonthepieman said:


> 12/13%
> 
> As you say, you hold fat in certain areas, but most of your physique is great. I wish I could get lower quads like that


Ta 

This cut's actually been incredibly easy. I didn't drastically cut calories and start silly amounts of cardio, just began tracking everything as I was and then reduced calories for on/off days by 100 calories every few days until a loss started or stalled. Tweaked my macro's to suit etc.

In fairness I train 4 times a week and on my off days just do a 20-30 minute include walk and a quick bit of HIIT (8 minutes or so) and a few BB complexes, jobs a gooden'.

On day macro's - P 180-200 / F 50-70 / C 220-270 - 2350cal

Off day macro's - P 180-200 / F 90-110 / C 120-150 - 2100cal (~300 cals worth of cardio)



Smitch said:


> Don't get peoples obsession with BF%, if you're happy with how you look then what does a number signify?


Knowing, loosely, my BF% will help calculate my lean mass for BMR etc etc


----------

